# older threads



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

All new guys and you old guys also. If you're bored read some of the older threads. I was going through the archives today and found myself laughing out loud numerous times. I mean teary eyed laughing. My wife would ask me what was so funny and I'de say read this and I'm pretty sure she thought I was mildly retarded a couple times. She didn't get any of them. I'll bet you guys that have been here for years have wrote some stuff you've forgot all about. Some body could write a hell of a funny book with the stuff off this site. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> All new guys and you old guys also. If you're bored read some of the older threads. I was going through the archives today and found myself laughing out loud numerous times. I mean teary eyed laughing. My wife would ask me what was so funny and I'de say read this and I'm pretty sure she thought I was mildly retarded a couple times. She didn't get any of them. I'll bet you guys that have been here for years have wrote some stuff you've forgot all about. Some body could write a hell of a funny book with the stuff off this site. :laughing::laughing:


I am new here so it will need time for that but at other forums I do this. :thumbsup:

Whats funny is when somebody revives a dead thread and you do not notice how old it is and scroll down to find you answered it years ago with the same answer you are putting together in your mind.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Whats funny is when somebody revives a dead thread and you do not notice how old it is and scroll down to find you answered it years ago with the same answer you are putting together in your mind.


no new thought's in your head ,eh' worky:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> no new thought's in your head ,eh' worky:whistling2::jester:


Not to the same old questions.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> All new guys and you old guys also. If you're bored read some of the older threads. I was going through the archives today and found myself laughing out loud numerous times. I mean teary eyed laughing. My wife would ask me what was so funny and I'de say read this and I'm pretty sure she thought I was mildly retarded a couple times. She didn't get any of them. I'll bet you guys that have been here for years have wrote some stuff you've forgot all about. Some body could write a hell of a funny book with the stuff off this site. :laughing::laughing:


some stuff is real funny,that's why I come here,some times I kill my self laughing.
but one thing you could write another book on is the knowledge in this site.I think our biggest thing we do is go off track/topic .we will start out talking boxes,then go to sand paper,then start talking screw guns,back to boxes,then to corner flushers all in one thread.there's been really great stuff said,just can't remember where ???
So it is good to read through them as cdwood said,and you will get a good laugh too:thumbsup:


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Since you brought up sand paper. :whistling2:.... :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> Since you brought up sand paper. :whistling2:.... :jester:


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/whats-your-flavour-sandpaper-1491/


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/whats-your-flavour-sandpaper-1491/


Never fails get sucked in every time I just spent 1/2 hour reading the sandpaper debate.
Funny thing is if you were a homeowner or inexperienced drywaller coming here to learn how to be a pro you might leave some of these posts with more questions than when you first started reading.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Never fails get sucked in every time I just spent 1/2 hour reading the sandpaper debate.
> Funny thing is if you were a homeowner or inexperienced drywaller coming here to learn how to be a pro you might leave some of these posts with more questions than when you first started reading.


It's easy to figure out,just ignore what cazna has to say,and everything will be alright:whistling2::jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's easy to figure out,just ignore what cazna has to say,and everything will be alright:whistling2::jester:


Yeah ok Mr lets rough sand everything, I still think thats a load of bollocks, Not sheeps ones either :jester:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

There's a TON of knowledge and insight on this site if anyone cares enough to research it! And yeah we get off topic alot but it's great to talk to other hangers and finishers isn't it? I think so anyway. Try talking drywall to anyone else and thier eyes glaze over or they think they'll teach you the trade! Drywallers have been given the short stick since gypsum was first used,we aren't treated as a respectable trade...there aren't many standards in pay or methods...GCs, homoaners and framers act like we're all amatuers or 'between trades'...most tool stores carry very few drywall tools....I tip my hat to you guys...ouch now I got dust in my eye...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Funny thing is if you were a homeowner or inexperienced drywaller coming here to learn how to be a pro you might leave some of these posts with more questions than when you first started reading.


It's our own little conspiracy...confuse the rubes so they keep the phone lines ringing:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Yeah ok Mr lets rough sand everything, I still think thats a load of bollocks, Not sheeps ones either :jester:


yeah,and in the time it takes me to coat out 10 beads and rough sand them,you will be still coating your 1st bead to make it all pretty looking so you don't half to sand it Mr artist.back to walking the rice paper grass hopper.
It's taping not plaster,sanding is part of the process.
and so you can understand better,instead of strong like bull,dumb like cow..
how about,strong like ram.dumb like ewe.....
so baaaaaaaaaa,,,baaaaaaaa,baaaaaaaaaaaa
bye the way,hows your new baby daughter doing:whistling2::jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> yeah,and in the time it takes me to coat out 10 beads and rough sand them,you will be still coating your 1st bead to make it all pretty looking so you don't half to sand it Mr artist.back to walking the rice paper grass hopper.
> It's taping not plaster,sanding is part of the process.
> and so you can understand better,instead of strong like bull,dumb like cow..
> how about,strong like ram.dumb like ewe.....
> ...


My little girl is doing great thanks, Growing well and changing fast, best thing thats has ever happened to me :thumbsup:

I can still get the mud on quick without the need for sanding between coats, usually a quick scrape then another coat is all thats needed, why slop it on just to sand it off again, you have to take that time into account as well, BUT after seeing your satans palace thread with all those beads you clearly know whats up so this rough sanding is in the back of my head, I dont ever fully discount things, thats a bad habit to have, Might even try it one day. So are you rough sanding everything?? Flats , butts, beads, the lot.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> I dont ever fully discount things, thats a bad habit to have, Might even try it one day.


An open mind is an open opportunity. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the term rough sand is miss-leading you.think of it as a lite breeze sand,a lite dusting,knocking down high points.yes I sand everything,I don't want any of my tools (hand or machine) picking up junk.Junk leads to lines which leads to call backs,
simple rule
line in fill it in 3 times,line out scrape/sand it out
sanding fixes this statement,think about it,,,,,,grass hopper,don't make me type


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think the term rough sand is miss-leading you.think of it as a lite breeze sand,a lite dusting,knocking down high points.yes I sand everything,I don't want any of my tools (hand or machine) picking up junk.Junk leads to lines which leads to call backs,
> simple rule
> line in fill it in 3 times,line out scrape/sand it out
> sanding fixes this statement,think about it,,,,,,grass hopper,don't make me type


 
I wont make you type, I get it, 80g rough sand is misleading me i think, but feel free if you have more to add.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I wont make you type, I get it, 80g rough sand is misleading me i think, but feel free if you have more to add.


me master ,you grass hopper.
don't you a least rough sand your angle's before you glaze/flush,machine tools can pick up garbage and carry it through your work.and lets say you coat a flat by hand(or a bead) In general stuff coated by hand has ripples or waves in it,it will need more of a effort to sand.well boxes run TRUE!!!! no waves etc,your buzzing to prevent lines.
do this to your work,shine a light down your bead well standing on a bench.if there's ripple or waves in it,guess what you should be doing.
thats a fail where i live,not bragging,it's the standard


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> me master ,you grass hopper.
> don't you a least rough sand your angle's before you glaze/flush,machine tools can pick up garbage and carry it through your work.and lets say you coat a flat by hand(or a bead) In general stuff coated by hand has ripples or waves in it,it will need more of a effort to sand.well boxes run TRUE!!!! no waves etc,your buzzing to prevent lines.
> do this to your work,shine a light down your bead well standing on a bench.if there's ripple or waves in it,guess what you should be doing.
> thats a fail where i live,not bragging,it's the standard


Fair enough, I do shine the lights around and check after sanding, and have flat joins, Scraping down with a 6 or so between coats is the standard here?? I think?? Actually i have been carefully using my floor scraper for the flats, that does it quick, I tend to do a bit of both scraping and sanding were needed But your advice is takin on board and i will dedicate my next house to you and (God forbid) Rough sand between coats.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Actually i have been carefully using my floor scraper for the flats, that does it quick


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Fair enough, I do shine the lights around and check after sanding, and have flat joins, Scraping down with a 6 or so between coats is the standard here?? I think?? Actually i have been carefully using my floor scraper for the flats, that does it quick, I tend to do a bit of both scraping and sanding were needed But your advice is takin on board and i will dedicate my next house to you and (God forbid) Rough sand between coats.


your going to thank me cazna,once you pick up that sanding pole to rough sand,your going to find you have more time for your favourite POLE.
NO,not the one your thinking
your fishing POLE

and you do WHAT with your floor scraper


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i used to just scrape between coats but slowly got into the habit of a rough sanding. it goes real quick. even after i scrape a ridge down there is still a small hump. rough sanding levels. it's what i prefer anyway. i use 120 grit. 220 for finish sand


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> your going to thank me cazna,once you pick up that sanding pole to rough sand,your going to find you have more time for your favourite POLE.
> NO,not the one your thinking
> your fishing POLE
> 
> and you do WHAT with your floor scraper


My floor scraper isnt to banged up, I just sand the edge of it then dry scrape the ceiling from the floor if needed, its not big and wide and dosnt damage the board, Sometimes sand if needed, scraping was all i had to do with hand finishing so i guess the habit stuck, Time to try this rough sanding then.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> My floor scraper isnt to banged up, I just sand the edge of it then dry scrape the ceiling from the floor if needed, its not big and wide and dosnt damage the board, Sometimes sand if needed, scraping was all i had to do with hand finishing so i guess the habit stuck, Time to try this rough sanding then.


where's kiwiman,why doesn't he put his 2bucks worth of (cheap:furious opinion forward.thought he was going to be your new fishing buddy


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> where's kiwiman,why doesn't he put his 2bucks worth of (cheap:furious opinion forward.thought he was going to be your new fishing buddy


Here I am 2Buck me old mate 

My scraper is 12" knife on an extension pole, one swoop along the join and where ever you feel a ridge stop and scrape across it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Here I am 2Buck me old mate
> 
> My scraper is 12" knife on an extension pole, one swoop along the join and where ever you feel a ridge stop and scrape across it.


Yeah, thats what i have been doing, same as that. Shame im so crap on a computer, I could have fun with these little graphics :whistling2: So this rough sanding carry on, Im thinking your using 100g and only giving it one or 2 swipes in general?? more if you putting dirty great ridges everywhere couse its all about getting it on fast so then you can piss about sanding it and sucking in the dust :thumbup::jester:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

just a quick pass with 100 or 120 does it for me


----------

